# What year is this Bridgestone MB-3?



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what year this bike is? There is only one lug, at the seattube, shimano DX drivetrain, made with Ritchey Logic super tubing, dia-compe canti brakes and levers etc…

Thanks


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

1991. i have a 91 bicycling test comparison and the MB3 had the exact paint scheme. btw, it was rated best of the bunch ($800ish mtn bikes)


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks for the info. The bike was almost a steal off of criagslist.org,


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Yup: 1991. By the way, what's the story behind the avatar with kid lifting his right arm in a certain way? Some people might be offended by it. Or is there some sort of funny story behind it?


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

Spikes said:


> Yup: 1991. By the way, what's the story behind the avatar with kid lifting his right arm in a certain way? Some people might be offended by it. Or is there some sort of funny story behind it?


As for the avatar, it is a still from a Walt Disney Film "Hitler's Children", please see link:

http://www.bookmice.net/darkchilde/japan/educdeath.html

It just your basic WW2 propaganda made by the Disney Corporation. My other passion is WW2 history that why its my avatar. Most people think that Disney is all talking bunnies and fairly princesses, but this shows Disney being racist and ethnocentric. Plus it's a good story about the folly and downfalls of National Socialism.

If it offends you and others please report me to a Mod. I am not seeking conflict or trying to support a political agenda.


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

I see: didn't know that story. Just being curious about the story. Thanks for clearing that up. WW2 is still a painful episode in European history, but so is it in American history I presume.....



henrymiller said:


> As for the avatar, it is a still from a Walt Disney Film "Hitler's Children", please see link:
> 
> http://www.bookmice.net/darkchilde/japan/educdeath.html
> 
> ...


----------



## 12wheels (Dec 10, 2005)

That's a 1992 MB-3 not 91. The 91 was lugged. The 92 was made in Taiwan and TIG welded. The TIG MB-3's are nice bikes and don't suffer from the ovalized head tube problems common to the lugged models.

1991
http://sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1991/pages/bridgestone-1991-15.htm
1992
http://sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1992/1992.pdf


----------

